# Pro Staff



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

A local outfitter wants my fishing team to be on their pro Staff.  Hard work pays off!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, hard work pays off.....congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome ! I know from your participation here that they made a great choice.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats !!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Congratulation. Sound like you got a lot of fishing to do. Could be a good thing!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., heck of a job to have to do.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GRATS MAGNUM*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations to You. Now you can send us all some of the fish you catch - lol.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome Work! Congratulations!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... Congratulations!


----------

